# Queries on Canada FSW--ECA Process:



## narni_expat (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like to initiate my ECA process before starting of the express entry in 2015 and make my IELTS & ECA report ready.

i have approached few consultancies, they are charging too much amount for the FSW process, so i have decided to initiate by own.

2015 Express entry process is not clearly defined so far, not sure whether my application will pick in EOI (Expression of interest ) step. instead of paying huge amount to consultancy, i would like to get ready with my ECA and IELTS score.

*Here are my few queries to initiate my ECA process:*

1) I'm working as software test engineer in IT company, my qualification is M.Tech., M.B.A, I'm going to evaluate my education credentials through WES, is that the right option???


2). I did my B.Tech( Regular/Full time) from Pondicherry university & M.B.A (Distance/twinning programme) also from Pondicherry university, can i evaluate distance mode course also??

3. I did my M.Tech ( part time/Weekend course) from Veltech Dr.RR & SR University, Chennai, but while in checking WES equivalency tool, this university is not showing in the options, hence can i hide my M.tech, since i'm not able to select,
if i hide my M.Tech there will be no issues right?

4.As per my all education certificates My Name is: 

JAKKA V S N RAJARAO,

but as per my pass port my Name is: 

SURNAME: JAKKA VENKATA

GIVEN NAME: SATYA NARASINHA RAJARAO


i'm using this pass port name in IELTS as..

FIRST NAME: SATYA NARASINHA RAJARAO

LAST NAME: JAKKA VENKATA


for WES registration also should i use the same, please clarify, pass port name only should i use for all immigration purpose ?, please provide the inputs.

5. if i select CIC FSW ECA process, can i upgrade my ECA, if my M.tech college is upgraded in their database in future and also i can use this ECA report for studies like Phd in future???

6. if i get the below documents from university is sufficient, 

B.Tech--- a) 8 semester mark lists( 8 copies) 
b) Consolidated mark list( 1 copy)
c) Final Degree certificate/ Convocation Certificate ( 1 copy)
d) Provisional certificate ( 1 copy)

M.B.A------a) 4 semester mark lists( 4 copies) 
b) Consolidated mark list( 1 copy)
c) Final Degree certificate/ Convocation Certificate ( 1 copy)
d) Provisional certificate ( 1 copy)

attested by registrar or Controller in sealed envelop, i will be getting 2 envelops.
along with the WES international transcript request signed by the university.. Please correct me, in case of any mistake.

6. How to send the documents to canada? international speed post/Private courier from india?? how much approximate cost??

7, 10th and 12th certificates not required to attest ??? 


Please provide the necessary suggestive inputs/ answers to my lengthy e-mail, if possible question wise.. 


Thanks alot..

Best regards.


----------



## narni_expat (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi,

Can any one please provide the inputs.


----------



## rajeevnair19 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Regarding the ECA*

Hi SATYA NARASINHA RAJARAO , 
Have you done your ECA from pondicherry university. Even i am a B.Tech from Pondicherry university and going through the enquiry for ECA . Could you please guide me if you have completed your ECA. My email id is rajeevnair19atgmail


----------



## rajeevnair19 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Regarding the ECA*

Hi ,
Kindly provide the same information for me regarding the ECA from Pondicherry university . my email is rajeevnair19(at)gmail.

even i am in a similar situation and trying to apply directly


----------

